# Forum > News > Community Chat >  How do i put a "Add me to Skype" button on forum

## para000

i seen at some guys having a button that when you click automatically adds the person to skype: 
here is a photo of how the button looks is not working just a photo but i wanna know how do i crate my own button:

----------


## Phygar

https://dev.skype.com/skype-uri/generator

----------


## para000

i did that but is not working ... if i post the all code do not looks like a button
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://cdn.dev.skype.com/uri/skype-uri.js"></script>
<div id="SkypeButton_Chat_gica.moraru_1">
<script type="text/javascript">
Skype.ui({
"name": "chat",
"element": "SkypeButton_Chat_gica.moraru_1",
"participants": ["gica.moraru"],
"imageSize": 32
});
</script>
</div>

----------


## ipalot

On the forums you can add it with the URL code
ADD ME TO SKYPE


```

[URL="skype:USERNAME"]ADD ME TO SKYPE[/URL] 



```


with an image you add the image with [img] and make it to an URL with [URL="..."]




```

[URL="skype:USERNAME"][img]http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/1982/28910179.jpg[/img][/URL] 



```

----------


## raazaaz

```

[URL="skype:USERNAME"][img]http://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=3jB1r7qzwcrR5M&tbnid=Ps6JG3xdbmek7M:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.psychic-chef.com%2Freadings.htm&ei=SWewUraAO8my0AXSg4DQAg&bvm=bv.57967247,d.d2k&psig=AFQjCNGjQs_5ols5sqaGoWbkFwn0A7Tabg&ust=1387378884670858 



```

----------


## raazaaz

i try but missed something ..can u help me how we do it

----------


## raazaaz

yahoo done

----------


## Fr0s7y

I will use that thread to figure out if my link is working correctly 



Thank you!!!It worked perfectly.

----------


## jasonban69

ADD ME TO SKYPE

----------


## jasonban69

k'lklk'lk'

----------


## Cristian9407



----------


## Cristian9407

HP Code:
[URL="skype: live:cristian202021"][img]http://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=3jB1r7qzwcrR5M&tbnid=Ps 6JG3xdbmek7M:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.psychic-chef.com%2Freadings.htm&ei=SWewUraAO8my0AXSg4DQAg&bvm=bv.57967247,d.d2k&psig=AFQ jCNGjQs_5ols5sqaGoWbkFwn0A7Tabg&ust=1387378884670858*

----------


## Cristian9407

ADD*ME*TO*SKYPE

----------


## cristy21

thanks for share

----------


## fifacoinsell

how? i come here to have some try

----------


## D3Boost

Why do you necro a 2 year old thread?

----------


## ezgoldeu

Click here to ADD me to Skype

----------


## ervinN1

Works for me , good job.

----------


## manuhell81

ADD ME TO SKYPE

----------


## manuhell81

ADD ME TO SKYPE

----------


## Eu-Accounts

not working

----------


## kikuhawki

ADD ME TO SKYPE

Sorry, had to test without creating a new thread

Click here to Add me to skype

----------


## Dilailon

it Works , just Tryed

----------


## EmeraldDreamFarmer



----------


## bookbagging

worked perfect for me, I really needed this. Thanks!!

test

ADD ME TO SKYPE

----------


## ezboost260

sigh cant get it to work

----------


## Best0ffers

Thanks ,i made mine after searching a little bit.

----------


## trollkings

Got it to work thanks

----------


## Madlogs

> test



I like this add button, and I think I will use it.

----------


## TheColgate

ADD ME TO SKYPE

----------


## itta

ADD*ME*TO*SKYPE*

----------

